# Pompano Rig Peg Board



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

MAN! This guy has it going on. I was looking at some youtube videos this morning to decide how I was going to make my Pompano rig peg board and came across this guy! I had always seen the triangle style, so this was new to me. I also never thought of winding them back on a spool. I always rolled them up over two fingers and slipped them into a Fuji film container. Then laid the film containers in a tackle tray.


----------

